# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Things that need fixin!

## Full Intensity

Okay the smiley's are broken links. the clickable ones (all 120+ of em) my avatar doesn't show up when i log in, and the private message thing is too small in my opinion  :Big Grin:  and titles by those 4 lil buttons would be nice the -> -> buttons. thats all i've noticed for now  :LOL:  cheers Jay oh and the screen where i type this shit in is too wide

----------


## PTbyJason

> Okay the smiley's are broken links. the clickable ones (all 120+ of em) my avatar doesn't show up when i log in, and the private message thing is too small in my opinion  and titles by those 4 lil buttons would be nice the -> -> buttons. thats all i've noticed for now  cheers Jay oh and the screen where i type this shit in is too wide


smilies are mostly fixed A few still missing.

the avatar won't show up on the front page and I doubt I will hack it because I have to reupdate again soon anyway.

Get a bigger monitor  :Big Grin: 

those buttons, if you hold your mouse over them, say (temporary button), that means that are only temporary.  :Wink/Grin: 

tough luck

Gotta mess with you bro. Thank you for the input. I think I have most everything resolved, if not I am sure you will tell me. LOL

That's all I am going to do for tonight, I will work on it some more this weekend. 

Good night everyone

----------


## EXCESS

:LOL:

----------


## RON

I posted this 3 minutes before FI started this thread (see next thread in this forum)




> Oh I thought you meant I was not a pest. As in when F.I. posts his 50 things you will put [A bug for sure]


Your predictable bro  :Big Grin:  


BTW P.T. If you come across one can we add a shower or a rubber ducky smilie. I'll look myself too

----------


## EXCESS

Yeah, we definitely need shower smileys.

----------


## RON

Thanks to Excess here it is. Can we ad this Jason. Please when you get a chance

----------


## PTbyJason

> Thanks to Excess here it is. Can we ad this Jason. Please when you get a chance


 :Bath:  test

----------


## EXCESS

:LOL:  Thanks Jay!

Next on FI Showercam ----->  :Bath:

----------


## PTbyJason

or do you like this one more


http://www.eaforums.com/forums/images/smilies/bath.gif

----------


## EXCESS

LMAO that one is better!!!

----------


## PTbyJason

> LMAO that one is better!!!


 replaced

----------


## Full Intensity

you mofo's! wtf is this shower smiley shit! eerrrr  :Cussing:

----------


## johnsomebody

Thanks for explaining those blank arrows PT -I couldn't figure those out at all.

What I don't get about the message board, is that when I go there the first thing I see is a huge long list of "return receipts". At first I spent a lot of time trying to figure out where my actual messages were then eventurally found them way down the page. 

Wouldn't the return receipts be better as a separate page somewhere a person could go to just the check in case they haven't heard back from someone?

----------


## johnsomebody

I know what a pain doing a webpage is since I've done a couple myself (f I ever met Bill Gates I'd strangle him with my bare hands) so I don't mean to be critical.

But I wanted to mention one thing I miss -the flashing blue bar when a new PM comes in. You couldn't miss it.

----------


## RON

Thats it Jason. thats FI for sure. Thanks man you rock

----------


## PTbyJason

> Thanks for explaining those blank arrows PT -I couldn't figure those out at all.
> 
> What I don't get about the message board, is that when I go there the first thing I see is a huge long list of "return receipts". At first I spent a lot of time trying to figure out where my actual messages were then eventurally found them way down the page. 
> 
> Wouldn't the return receipts be better as a separate page somewhere a person could go to just the check in case they haven't heard back from someone?


 Yeah, we are complaining about this right now. We hope it will be changed before the final version is released.

----------


## Gymgirl

Someone may have mentioned this already, but there is no option to update the avatar in the User CP. The button "change avatar" only gives me the choice to remove my current avatar, not upload a new one.  :Frown:

----------


## PTbyJason

> Someone may have mentioned this already, but there is no option to update the avatar in the User CP. The button "change avatar" only gives me the choice to remove my current avatar, not upload a new one.


 Gymgirl, I have you fixed now, sorry about that.

----------


## Gymgirl

> Gymgirl, I have you fixed now, sorry about that.


Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------


## johnsomebody

Thanks for the response, PT. Glad to hear you guys are on top of it.

----------

